# help with projector image calibration



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening 

this morning i used the Disney Wow calibration DVD to verifiy if the image of my Optoma HD20 was square in relation to my screen .

The overscan pattern showd that i was 2% overscan on the top and 1% overscan to the left.

I am not sure how to go to correct the bleeding to the top and left. I am using a chief ceiling mount with micro adjustment my first idea was to tilt down the projector 1% and then zoom in the image so top and bottom would be full size but i am afraid that this will screw up the right side ...

So i am asking for your help as to what step should i take to correct the problem

Thank you in advance

Alain Pilon


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you mount the pj yourself? How much of the image is above the screen? If it's not that much I wouldn't worry that much about it. Is the projector level and square to the screen? Is the screen level and plumb?


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

mechman said:


> Did you mount the pj yourself? How much of the image is above the screen? If it's not that much I wouldn't worry that much about it. Is the projector level and square to the screen? Is the screen level and plumb?


Good evening 

Yes i did install it myself above the screen 2% which is on the bottom edge of the frame same thing for the left side 

using a torpedo level the projector looks level square maybe not 100% 

Screen is level but not sure what you mean by plumb


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Measure very precisely from the corners of the screen on each side to the lens. The distance should be identical on the left and the right.


----------

